# Separating Silver from Gold Using Nitric Acid



## lazersteve (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a short tutorial demonstrating the separation of silver and gold using Nitric Acid. The initial weight of silver/gold mix weighed 41.5 grams.

Here is the initial silver gold mix used:







Please post your comments and suggestions as usual.

I've provided this video as a standalone playlist located at my website. You must click the "I Agree" link and you will see the video lists. Select the "Separating Silver from Gold" link to open the videos for this tutorial.





http://www.goldrecovery.us





Steve


----------



## NaNO3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Great videos


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 16, 2007)

another great video... thanks!


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 16, 2007)

THANKS STEVE YOUR AMAZING 

GREAT VIDEOS


----------



## Noxx (Mar 16, 2007)

great again ! I love those videos !


----------



## Paige (Mar 20, 2007)

I know it's a dumb question, but after watching your tutorial (great) how do you get the cottage cheese to metallic silver?

Thank you.

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 20, 2007)

Paige,
Welcome to the forum and thank you for the post.

This is not a dumb question it is the next logical question.

Here's the overview link, I'm working on the videos:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=120


PM me if you need immeadiate assistance.

Steve


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 21, 2007)

question: would the home made nitric be as strong as commercial nitri

or is the home made nitri be like 80%


----------



## Noxx (Mar 21, 2007)

Home made nitric acid won't be as good as commercial one, unless you distillate it with a recoil... You can expect 35% nitric acid made of KNO3 and about 60% nitric acid with NaNO3. Commercial can be from 70% to 95%, depends on the brand.
Hope it helps.


----------



## shadybear (Mar 21, 2007)

What do you use to watch this show, it says .wlp file not supported on my media player.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 21, 2007)

Install the newest codecs.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 21, 2007)

Just update your media player to version 9 or greater.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 21, 2007)

how do you distillate it with a recoil...


----------



## Noxx (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, do a wiki search it will tell you.
But you need to evaporate then condense.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 21, 2007)

CAN YOU TRANSLATE THAT IN ENGLISH


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 21, 2007)

He said to look it up here;

http://www.wikipedia.org/


----------

